# St Louis Metrolink



## RailFanLNK (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a layover on June 30th in STL. We arrive on the Missouri River Runner at noon and there's a Diamondbacks VS Cards game at 1:05pm. What kind of transit will I be looking at to and from the Amtrak station to Busch Stadium? Is there some ideas for after the game for us to do? We depart on the Texas Eagle at 8pm. Thanks!


----------



## Eric S (Jun 7, 2010)

RailFanLNK said:


> I have a layover on June 30th in STL. We arrive on the Missouri River Runner at noon and there's a Diamondbacks VS Cards game at 1:05pm. What kind of transit will I be looking at to and from the Amtrak station to Busch Stadium? Is there some ideas for after the game for us to do? We depart on the Texas Eagle at 8pm. Thanks!



It's just one stop from Amtrak's Gateway Station (Civic Center station on MetroLink I believe) to Busch Stadium (Stadium station on MetroLink). It would also be fairly walkable if that interests you at all.


----------



## chertling (Jun 7, 2010)

RailFanLNK said:


> I have a layover on June 30th in STL. We arrive on the Missouri River Runner at noon and there's a Diamondbacks VS Cards game at 1:05pm. What kind of transit will I be looking at to and from the Amtrak station to Busch Stadium? Is there some ideas for after the game for us to do? We depart on the Texas Eagle at 8pm. Thanks!


I would recommend visiting Union Station - one stop West of Amtrak/Civic Center and two stops west of Busch Stadium on Metrolink (Metrolink's Blue and Red Lines both serve all three of these stations)

Union Station was restored in the 80's and now serves as a hotel and a (struggling) shopping mall. Don't miss the old Headhouse (which is now the hotel lobby)... the architecture is amazing! There is also a small rail history display ("Memories Museum") is on the second floor of the mall, under the old trainshed.

There are also several dining options at Union Station, ranging from the mall food-court to Hard Rock Cafe, Houlihan's, Landry's and the four star rated Station Grille (which is in the space once occupied by the Fred Harvey Restaurant)


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Thats exactly the info I was wanting to get! Would I be better off than having a 1 Day Pass at $7.50 or should we pay per ride? I noticed on the Metrolink site that the pass isn't valid for "RedBird Express". Is that what we would be on? I always like having a pass instead of trying to pull out my wallet and figure out what I need especially when I've not ridden on this transit system.


----------



## Eric S (Jun 7, 2010)

RailFanLNK said:


> Thanks everyone! Thats exactly the info I was wanting to get! Would I be better off than having a 1 Day Pass at $7.50 or should we pay per ride? I noticed on the Metrolink site that the pass isn't valid for "RedBird Express". Is that what we would be on? I always like having a pass instead of trying to pull out my wallet and figure out what I need especially when I've not ridden on this transit system.


I would double-check the Metro website, but I would imagine that the Redbird Express referred to is probably an express MetroBus service run to Cardinals games, rather than any MetroLink trains. As far as whether you are better off with a Day Pass as opposed to paying per ride, that would depend upon how many individual rides (and therefore individual tickets) you would be purchasing.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jun 7, 2010)

Does the Metrolink also go from Amtrak to the STL airport? My friend is flying out of STL on July 6th on our way back from San Antonio on the Texas Eagle.


----------



## chertling (Jun 7, 2010)

RailFanLNK said:


> Does the Metrolink also go from Amtrak to the STL airport? My friend is flying out of STL on July 6th on our way back from San Antonio on the Texas Eagle.


Yes... the Metrolink Red line does serve Lambert Airport. The airport is at the west end of the Red line.

The Red Line, as previously noted, also serves the Amtrak station.

EDIT: Added additional detail.


----------



## stlouielady (Jun 9, 2010)

You can easily walk to Busch Stadium if you want, and, in fact, that might be easier than trying to board the train that close to the ballpark; it is usually full headed to the games, and VERY full leaving the games.

As mentioned, Union Station is a spot to kill a little time. Also, if you're a gambler, take Metrolink to the Laclede's Landing stop (another place to visit with tons of restaurants in the area), or to the East Riverfront stop. There are casinos within walking distance from both of those stops.

The Redbird Express is indeed a special shuttle that runs to/from Cardinals games; you wouldn't be taking that. As previously mentioned, depending on how many ons and offs you're going to do, the one day pass might be worth it. A single ticket is good for two hours in ONE direction of travel, so, you're not exactly allowed to use it for a round trip. That being said, I don't know how closely the tickets are checked, regarding the validation times on them.

Metrolink does indeed go to the airport, as also previously mentioned. Here is a link to the Metrolink site, so you can get a little more comfortable with it before you get to town: Metrolink.

Enjoy St Louis!!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the great info everyone! We appreciate it!


----------

